# Black Silicone?



## SoonerCichlid (Jul 15, 2008)

know to use GE #1 silicone from Lowe's or HD, but what if I want to use black silicone? Where would one get it from?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

They may have it too. Glass shops, lumber yards, hardware stores may have one or both colors suitable for aquariums.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

SoonerCichlid said:


> know to use GE #1 silicone from Lowe's or HD, but what if I want to use black silicone? Where would one get it from?


Glasscages.com sells aquarium safe black silicone for $8 a cartridge: http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=40


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

I replied to this in the G.E. Silicone I thread and figured I would paste it here also.



IrkedCitizen said:


> Marduk said:
> 
> 
> > I keep hearing the there is a black GE Silicone I for sale out there. I've been to Lowes and Home Depot and a small local hardware store and all they carried was the white and clear. Was the black discontinued or is it just not available near me?
> ...


----------



## greenbirds (Jul 30, 2007)

Big Al's online sells All Glass silicone sealant in black for $7


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I had the same experience and found I can get all I want from ACE Hardware stores. It's a DAP brand and the one by me carry's it all the time. I will share the # later when I get home.


----------



## SoonerCichlid (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Spotmonster. I would really appreciate it. I just went to the Ace Hardware Store yesterday and saw that brand, but didn;t know if and which would work.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Sorry, I thought I had a tube left but did not.

As long as it's black , states that it's 100% silicone and does not contain "mildew protection" (which anything for the bathroom has) it should be fine.

I'll have one last look in my garage and see if I have any there.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I believe this is it 08642. From looking at Dap's site the rest say kitchen and bath, which you do not want.

http://doitbest.com/Caulking+for+bathtu ... 778494.dib

http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx ... ubcatID=25


----------

